# Lever action converters?



## DurocShark (Oct 11, 2009)

Is anybody making them?


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 8, 2009)

I guess that means no. 

Off to find beat up old pens!


----------



## PTJeff (Nov 9, 2009)

Don,
are you referring to something like this?


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't know... I'm thinking of the kind where you pulled the lever to suck the ink into the bladder. And could squirt people with.


----------



## PTJeff (Nov 9, 2009)

Don,
From my understanding of a lever fill, the lever (part of the pen body) pushes a bar (J bar) that squeezes a sac.  
I have not heard of a "converter" that has a lever.  another version is the aeromatic converter which is like this.  It's a sac inside a converter that has a bar that you squeeze to fill.  So your options, that i'm aware of, are twist, slide, or squeeze.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 9, 2009)

That's more of what I'm thinking of. A lever can be fabbed to press against something flat then against that sac I assume... 

Are those available somewhere?


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 9, 2009)

By "those" I mean that aeromatic converter.


----------



## PTJeff (Nov 9, 2009)

sorry, should have included link to store

http://www.tryphon.it/catalogo.htm


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks!!! I see myself sending $$ to Florida soon...


----------



## PTJeff (Nov 9, 2009)

be patient, i think there have been some speed issues in the past.  always produced, just a bit slow sometimes

love to see what you are working on


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm just planning a fountain pen to wrap around a 4ct sapphire. The cost of the gem will make it a pretty expensive pen, so I want it to be as unique as possible.


----------



## PTJeff (Nov 9, 2009)

check out Binders site.  Reference and link anatomy I: lever fill
This will give you a detailed vision of lever fillers and how to use J bars and pressure bars in your fabrication

http://www.richardspens.com/


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW! That's a heck of a site!


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 10, 2009)

Jeff---can you supply more info on that slide converter? Is it standard international cartridge size? Have you used one? What do you think of it?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## PTJeff (Nov 10, 2009)

Dan,
here is the description at the typhon site: A high quality ink converter for all pens that accept international size cartridges. This is a slider-type converter  with a very narrow mouth,  which will fit even pens with a slender barrel and section.  Made for all pens that accept two short international size cartridges back-to-back or one long cartridge.

I have not used it and dont know any pen makers that do.  I wonder if it's just a matter of dexterity when we've got a nib dipped into a bottle of ink, twisting a know over the hole or pushing the side and sliding as we try to hold it steady?  

We all tend to use the classic screw converter or make something of our own design like fountainbel or bgray.


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Jeff, always curious about new products. I sometimes cut off the tip of a cartridge or converter, and put a silicon pen sac over it to make a bulb filler. 

Dan


----------

